# 8th December Belfast Xmas drive, dinner, drinks



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

Checking interest in a Belfast based Christmas event. Suggesting a drive (route suggestions welcome) then dinner and drinks at a Belfast establishment (again suggestions welcome).

Two dates spring to mind. Unsurprisingly they are both Saturdays because I am sure some of you will take a drink! So how are you fixed on the 8th or 15th of December? We'll go with the date that suits the most first off.

Let me know how you are fixed and I'll begin scoping venues and availability. As soon as you can please as I am sure these are popular dates.

30 NOV update
drivers for magilligan run leaving halfords, newtownabbey, noon on 8 dec

Ian and Rita
Sam
Petesy
Steve
Kentt1
Pete225
Leon?
Barryodoc?
Ali?
AidenL

confirmed eaters
Kitchen Bar 8th December at 7pm then for

Ian and Rita deposit received and paid 
Sam Â£10 deposit received and paid
Petesy Â£10 deposit received and paid
Steve and Denise Â£20 deposit received and paid

anyone else please let me know asap?


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Hi Petsey,

Would love to go ,but both weekends are out for me. How about the first weekend in January?I think its the 4th/5th January.

Dec
04dtt


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Hi Petsey,

Would love to go ,but both weekends are out for me. How about the first weekend in January?I think its the 4th/5th January.

Dec
04dtt


----------



## Leon (Jun 24, 2007)

Sounds good!, keep us informed :lol:


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Hi Pete.

Congratulation, hope Tommy is well,
The 8th would be the better one for me as 15th is my works xmas dinner, also I am off work on the 8th too so could manage the drive out as well

[smiley=rifle.gif]


----------



## Pete225 (Feb 9, 2004)

Hi Pete,

Might be able to make the 15th. Can't make the 8th.


----------



## kentt1 (May 11, 2006)

Well done pete  The 8th suits me ok but then again so does the other date !!


----------



## miniman (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi Pete,

The 8th probably suits the best for us as well.

Big Congrats for you on the latest addition. Heard you were looking for a six-seater TT :lol: :lol: I know a guy who does conversions :wink: :wink: I know another guy who's good with 2 Bricks :lol: :lol:

Ian


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

8th dec then?
i'll try a few places this week

dec was keen on 4/5 jan for this event
munster are playing at ravenhill you see
anyone fancy an outing to the rugby?


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Petesy said:


> 8th dec then?
> i'll try a few places this week
> 
> dec was keen on 4/5 jan for this event
> ...


Hi Folks,

Wont make it on the 8th December as I will be in sunny Portugal 8) My grand plan has been rumbled about the 4th/5th January. Anyone fancy it? How about a meet on the Saturday the 5th?

Dec


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

Got round to this wee job eventually.
I'll suggest The Kitchen Bar in Belfast City Centre for our dinner.
Christmas Menu is Â£21.95. Check it out for yourself www.botanicinns.com
Limited availability for 8th December but I have provisionally held a table for 7pm
Please confirm your interest and that you are prepared to pay a deposit of a tenner per person in the next week.

if you are keen to have a spin out that day too we could head up magilligan way or loop lough neagh enjoying some of the sperrins.


----------



## kentt1 (May 11, 2006)

good stuff pete.iam up for this one.


----------



## miniman (Feb 4, 2007)

Good one Pete, count me and Rita in. Let me know how to pay deposit.

We can always araange something with Dec in January.

Ian


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

Petesy said:


> Got round to this wee job eventually.
> I'll suggest The Kitchen Bar in Belfast City Centre for our dinner.
> Christmas Menu is Â£21.95. Check it out for yourself www.botanicinns.com
> Limited availability for 8th December but I have provisionally held a table for 7pm
> ...


Great Pete, count me in! Definite one, maybe two, will know better in the next day or two. How do we get the deposits to you?


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Alreet fellas,
Yeah I'm up for this too, on my own though as that is Dawn's xmas party too.
Let my know how to pay the deposit
Nice one Pete

[smiley=rifle.gif]


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

ohh good question about how to pay...
easiest way for me is if you send a cheque
i'll pm my address to you all
otherwise, short of a rendezvous in town somewhere where we can exhange cash, i dunno
as always your suggestions welcome
so expect pm

are you all up for the drive out that day too?
any preferences for destination/route? bearing in mind i'll need to get home for hair and make up before going out of course
[smiley=gorgeous.gif]


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

Petesy said:


> ohh good question about how to pay...
> easiest way for me is if you send a cheque
> i'll pm my address to you all
> otherwise, short of a rendezvous in town somewhere where we can exhange cash, i dunno
> ...


Yeah, a drive is a must!, Let's see.., maybe the Antrim coastline? Or back to the Mournes..... I would imagine the other half may be joining me after our drive :roll:


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Petesy said:


> Got round to this wee job eventually.
> I'll suggest The Kitchen Bar in Belfast City Centre for our dinner.
> Christmas Menu is Â£21.95. Check it out for yourself www.botanicinns.com
> Limited availability for 8th December but I have provisionally held a table for 7pm
> ...


Lads,

Wont be able to make it. Will be in Portugal 8) Has the makings of a good night! Enjoy it and behave :lol:

Dec


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

pm's went to steve and ken ok but for some reason not to ian and sam
could ian and sam try pming me please to get the how to pay details


----------



## Leon (Jun 24, 2007)

Petesy, can you pm me also??, looks like I'm free that night after all!! :wink:


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

Gary
pm'd 
but its not in my sent box
this is also happening with sam and ian's mail
perhaps you could pm me aswell

great you can make it on the 8th
what about the drive out too?


----------



## miniman (Feb 4, 2007)

Petesy said:


> pm's went to steve and ken ok but for some reason not to ian and sam
> could ian and sam try pming me please to get the how to pay details


Pete,

got you pm, thanks, as they say the chewque isin the post to you!!!!!

by the way pms dont go into your sent box until the person opens them. Apologies for not noticing them

Ian


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

thanks ian 
and thanks all who have indicated deposits are winging their way to me
your speedy response is appreciated 
i'll confirm that booking this week
thats eight eaters now
and every one driving too
just need to decide where we are going now


----------



## kentt1 (May 11, 2006)

sorry guys cant make the evening do,but the run out is still ok !


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

Great ,Sat the 8th December get together in the Kitchen bar ( 7.00pm )with a TT run that morning.....

..... So I'll suggest a 11.30am kick off, usual place Halfords car park, Newtownabbey

We are looking for a GREAT local route for a run, Pete mentioned Magilligan, this sounds interesting, Benone beach is fantastic great for pics, get the cars on for doughnuts!!!

The route may include - leave Belfast 12 noon for Ballycastle (M2 motorway)- then coastal route from Ballycastle to Carnduff- Ballintoy - Dundeverick - (Causeway Road) - Portballintrae - (lunch/coffee in Sweeney's) - Dunluce - Portrush- Portstewart- Castlerock- Downhill - Benone Beach- Magilligan and then back to Belfast 5/ 6ish for our night out at 7pm Kitchen Bar

(Maybe back to Belfast 4.30 ish because it not a long run...)

Anyway show your interest...or suggestions to this route or an alternative

8) :wink:


----------



## T7 Doc (Jun 28, 2007)

im in for this - sounds like a plan - Im not totally sure of my Diary for that weekend - I might be in Castle Leslie but most likely i'll be free - looking forward to it guys!!


----------



## ali_2006TT (Jan 5, 2006)

Just got wind of this meet via a PM from Stevie. I haven't been keeping a very close eye on the forum recently to be honnest.

I very much doubt I will be able to make it for any of this as we have just had a baby this week and now with two under 14months I have to be on call at all times!! 

My bro in law has recently got a new Mk2 2.0 and may be up for the drive so if we can get a few hours free we will keep you posted.


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

Barryodoc said:


> im in for this - sounds like a plan - Im not totally sure of my Diary for that weekend - I might be in Castle Leslie but most likely i'll be free - looking forward to it guys!!


Great Barry.....keep your diary free.....

It's alway a great day out and we are all meeting for a Christmas bash, later on that evening....your more than welcome!

8)


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

ali_2006TT said:


> Just got wind of this meet via a PM from Stevie. I haven't been keeping a very close eye on the forum recently to be honnest.
> 
> I very much doubt I will be able to make it for any of this as we have just had a baby this week and now with two under 14months I have to be on call at all times!!
> 
> My bro in law has recently got a new Mk2 2.0 and may be up for the drive so if we can get a few hours free we will keep you posted.


Congratulation Ali on the new edition, that explains the lack of communication :wink: :wink: Ali ....surely you can manage a few hours for a run out in the TT. Pete's in the same boat as you and he's organized this event (Well done Pete!) So Ali it's all in your mind....ask Pete, and sure a few hours â€˜letting it ripâ€™, from Ballycastle to Magilligan, will do you the world of good! :wink: :wink: Get some dust off that Mrk II

8)

Next thing you'll be telling us, is you changing the TT to a people carrier! :wink: :wink:


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

i think magilligan is the way to go...

hope you can make it barryo but i must say i'd understand if you'd rather be in castle leslie. if you are coming to the dinner let me know as soon as you can please

ali congrats on your new baba. be great if you could meet us even for a short while.

dinner deposits received updated in the first post in this thread

wheres the mattyman?


----------



## Pete225 (Feb 9, 2004)

I should be able to make the drive now. Can't make the evening do though. My brother might come along also, he has just ordered a new 2.0T Coupe.

Hopefully the weather holds up


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Saturday week?

We might make this  Only the run though


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

magic aiden
be great to see you on the 8th dec

i have updated the lists in the first post in this thread
might have ten cars for this drive if everyone can make it!

the kitchen bar is booked and paid for six places
if you still want to eat pm me to book your spot at the TTable

be great if mattyman, markus wellbelly and razputin could join the drive and/or dinner?


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

We won't make this now folks, sorry 

Saturdays are scarce between now and Christmas - seems I'm being taken shopping next weekend 

Next time, I promise


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

Sorry you can't make it Aiden,... is everyone else ready for the run tomorrow?

... no fading now!... :roll:

8)


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

Yes, see you all tomorrow
11:30am at Halfords, Newtownabbey leaving at noon for a cruise to Ballycastle and then along the north coast to Magilligan.

or come to the start or meet us along the way...

Then Christmas dinner at 7pm at The Kitchen Bar in Belfast.


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

bad news 
i'll not be driving tomorrow
have a terrible racket from the front of the car on the way home tonight
the hard to describe noise increases and decreases with engine speed and gets worse when turning the wheel
_'i know nothing' _as manuel might say...but would think wheel bearings from a quick search on this forum
looks like the garage on monday
was really looking forward to the run out
see the eaters at dinner


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

That is a bummer pete,
funny enough when I went to start my car tonight at work it really struggled, like fuel starvation or something, then it gave the impression that coil packs went tits up.... thankfully though it corrected itself after a few seconds.
Going to go out later when the engine is cold to see if it happens again.
Hopefully not though...

[smiley=rifle.gif]


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

Petesy said:


> bad news
> i'll not be driving tomorrow
> have a terrible racket from the front of the car on the way home tonight
> the hard to describe noise increases and decreases with engine speed and gets worse when turning the wheel
> ...


That's really crap Pete, :? and you organised the run...... is there no quick fix!......some of the guys might know what the problem is!

Leon knows his way round most cars....

Will give you a call tomorrow...


----------



## kentt1 (May 11, 2006)

oh bollocks pete


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

thanks guys
funny how you come to be obsessed with car problems!

went out to the car this morning.
naively thought the noise might have gone away!

its still there! i didn't drive just pressed the accelerator and turned the wheel.

its a really intrusive sound in the cabin that increases and decreases with pushing the accelerator but almost changes into a squeal when i turn the wheel in either direction.

if it was bearings would it be motion related? so what else might it be?

steve i haven't a clue what it is so have no idea if there is a quick fix or not. if anyone wants to make a diagnosis happy to have their expertise. there'll definately be a cup of tea in it for them!

this is a torture.

have a great day - bring your cameras and laters


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

I don't know anything about the MkI but it can't be wheel bearings or such if it happens without the car moving. How is the power steering pump driven? As you get the noise on turning the steering it could be as simple as a loose drive belt to the pump.


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

as you have probably noticed the weather is bad today and doesn't look to be getting any better for any part of the day
steve has been doing a phone around and it seems there is some doubt as to whether its worth making a trip out today for a drive...


----------



## Pete225 (Feb 9, 2004)

Hi Guys,

Sorry to hear about the car Pete 

Yeah the weather is a bit of a bummer. I don't really think there would be much fun gained from going for a spin in that weather.

Stevie, I will PM my mobile.


----------



## Leon (Jun 24, 2007)

A real shame about the weather yesterday!!!, and sorry I didnt make the dinner!!, this Flu bug just got the better of me!!!  
I dont think passing it on would have made me any friends!! lol :wink:, and I hope that some of you are feeling as rough as me this morning although for an entirely different reason!!! :lol:


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

I think everyone will agree that a good night was had by all.
And yes Gary I woke up this morning feeling very rough, I was calling hugh down the toilet when I got home


----------



## miniman (Feb 4, 2007)

Somebody must have spiked your 'skinny latte' :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Leon (Jun 24, 2007)

miniman said:


> Somebody must have spiked your 'skinny latte' :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


PMSL!!! :lol:


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

Great night everyone...

car needs a new steering rack...thats my christmas present sorted










sam and steve look on as...









ian plays with his..


----------



## Leon (Jun 24, 2007)

Quality!! :lol:


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Looks like ye had a great night :lol: Shame ye had to cancel the drive beforehand


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

You all scrub up well 

Did look like a good night


----------



## Vanessa225 (Jan 1, 2008)

Sorry this prob isn't in the right section but I just did a search for NI.

Just bought a TT and someone told me there's ins co's that do special performace cars insurance. Can someone tell me if they know of anything like this?

Thanks


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

hope you are enjoying your tt vanessa225
my insurance is with direct line, fully comp and protected for around Â£450
i am totally clean though
i have no idea about specialists but do let us know what you can find out someone else will be a mine of information

in the meantime welcome to the forum and get up some pics of your wheels soon. 
hope you can join us on our meets - look out for leons rr day on 12 jan and whatever else gets organised after that


----------



## Vanessa225 (Jan 1, 2008)

Thanks- I get it on Thurs am very excited!!! My insurance is pretty high even tho Iâ€™m totally clean too but what the heck.

Is this a NI TT club that meets? Iâ€™d def be up for that, please keep me updated and I'd come along.

Happy new year


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

No probs
keep checking the events section on this forum for the latest meets

expect to see some pics on thursday then. coupe or roadster? mk1 or mk2?


----------



## Vanessa225 (Jan 1, 2008)

Mk1 coupe 225. I'll keep a wee eye out as I'm in a very enthusiatic mood about all things TT at the moment lol.

Vanessa


----------

